# White grout, well water



## joe cool (Jun 13, 2009)

Some advice to a poor stupid sparky, please.
I'm having my bathroom redone with white subway tile, 1/16" grout line. I have a well for water and there is iron in it. I try and keep up with the water softener salt but sometimes I fall behind. The tile and grout from the previous owners tile job were stained. I don't want this to happen to my new stuff.
My tile setter is going to her supplier to seek advice on the best grout. But I'd appreciate a second third fourth opinion, because how the hell would I know? Thanks.
By the way, those two screw holes on the electrical outlet box are really important to us electricians. Please stop covering them up when you tile the backsplash...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

joe cool said:


> By the way, those two screw holes on the electrical outlet box are really important to us electricians. Please stop covering them up when you tile the backsplash...


How's this for helping a sparky out :whistling










As for the grout, 2 suggestions:

1) Don't use inferior grout. QuartzLock 2 is the most stain resistant residential grout you can get. It never needs sealing and will not yellow. Because it's a premix, you don't have to worry about your water situation. You don't add water to it at all.
2) If you use cementitious grout, just buy a gallon of distilled water to mix it with. 

..but I'd really use suggestion #1


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Products to look for:

Urethane Grout: QuartzLock2 or Bostick True Color

Epoxy: Laticrete SpectraLock Pro Premium

Cement: Laticrete PermaColor

It scares me that your tile setter is seeking advice on a proper grout to use :blink:


----------



## joe cool (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies. That's the most beautiful tile job I've ever seen!
Sounds like urethane grout is the best choice. Maybe the tile setter will come up with it herself, otherwise I will suggest it. Thanks again.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

joe cool said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. That's the most beautiful tile job I've ever seen!
> Sounds like urethane grout is the best choice. Maybe the tile setter will come up with it herself, otherwise I will suggest it. Thanks again.


There is a "sticky" here in the tile section with all the installation tips for the urethane grout


----------

